# Gnar Gnar!!!



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey riders! Pleased to be here! Riding out of Virginia on the ICE coast. Hope to be a good part of this community!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

wow, i think there's about as many (active) VA people in here as there are (active) CO people! well, that i've noticed anyway.

welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

It is bc we are so desperate for SNOW!!!!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweetness! Another VA boarder to help prey to the snowgods. Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

REKER said:


> Sweetness! Another VA boarder to help prey to the snowgods. Welcome!


Kneels and prays for a dank season! I mean SNOW! I figure with as hot as balls as it has been lately, we should have a pretty decent winter.

Where does everyone like to ride? I learned on Wintergreen, but prefer to go out to WV and Wisp and out to CO as much as possible. Been to Winterpark, Crested Butte (BAD ASS!) and Keystone.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Havent had a chance to venture out of the East coast, so my main areas are Wintergreen, Snowshoe, Mass, and SkiLiberty. Going up to Killington this season though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

All good spots to ride. When you do make it out west, you will not know what to do with yourself!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard another somewhat local guy to chat it up with. Shwerd.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Your knee too? Well damn. That's two of us

Welcome to the forum icecoast!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ouch! Sounds like a good day of football. Who won?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha I'll bet he will. Glad to hear your knee is okay, no injuries before the season starts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

alaric said:


> no injuries before the season starts!


Last season i went skating the day before going on a snowboarding trip with friends and i thought i wud try put together 2 old tricks i had, sal flip cannonball, so i went for it, got it, landed, snapped the board and it flicked right up into my knee. 

I hopped over to the ambulance place which was right beside the skatepark and got an icepack. Lucky for me i managed to get one quickly and not let the knee swell up cos that wudve sukt


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ouch Kieran... glad it didn't swell up too much. Last season I was playing soccer with some friends in late October and messed up my ankle real nice... that was no good. Lucky I was okay to ride by the beginning of the season, but it was a close call.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

yea i got done with skating back in like March. It had been a good 6 years but it got boring. 

The moment summer finished and all my friends went back to school [no im not a 50 yr old perv that hangs with little kiddies] ive become super lazy, bought this PC Chair with wheels which i also use to go to the kitchen to get cereal etc hahahaha

I actually fell asleep in the kitchen today


----------

